# How to setup Dual Mono for plugins in Cubase?



## Andrew Goodwin (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi,

*Can anyone confirm that this method in Cubase PRO 9.5 is exactly that same as the way Protools is simply automatically doing it?*

I recently watched the waves Alan Meyerson video and he mentioned running the Kramer Master Tape in Multimono on a group/buss channel in Protools.

I read, when you insert a "mono" instance of a plugin on a "stereo" track, Protools automagically runs it in multimono or dual mono. Feeding the left signal through 1 instance and the right channel separately through a duplicate unseen instance of the same plugin with the same settings. I don't have Protools and the demo won't load on OSX Sierra so I can't confirm.

In Cubase I set it up. On a group track I inserted 2 versions of the kramer master tape with the same settings(both mono instances). I then opened the "routing editor" and routed the left signal to 1 plugin and the right to the other.

*Maybe a better way to phrase it is how do I setup dual mono for plugins in Cubase? *(I have some plugins that have a dual mono switch, like the Clariphonic EQ, but I'm talking about plugins without that function built in)


----------

